# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Fragmente interesante librash

## FierAkja143

Te gjith kur lexojme nje liber marim lapsin dhe e shenojm paragrafin apo frazen qe na duken shume interesante dhe qe na terhoqi vemendjen.
Ketu dua te shkruani taman ato fragmente.  Po e pat te arsyshme te komentoni lart mbi ate qe shkruajtet, dhe mos haroni te shkruani emrin e librin nga i cili e keni mar.


1) Fragment i mar nga libri *Arvanitet dhe perardhja e grekve*
"Arvanitet krioven, beren histori, por nuk shkruajten histori!  Ata mbanin tufekun kurse te tjeret* penen."

Pa koment!


2) *Napoleoni*
"Ai qe ka kurajo duhet ta perbuzi te ardhmen.  Dhe tamam per arsyen pse e perbuz, e ardhmja do ti sherbej, ashtu si dhe njerezit."

Keshtu mendonte Napoleoni dhe eshte shume e vertet qe njerezit sa me shume mos tju japesh rendesi aq me shume te duan dhe jan gati per te ber cfar tju kerkosh.



*"te tjeret" - behet fjal per Greket.



ps. sorry nqs mund te kem bere ndo nje gabim ne shkrim, dhe qe nuk i kam perkthyer tamam me fjalet e sakta.

----------


## Saint-Simone

> eshte shume e vertet qe njerezit sa me shume mos tju japesh rendesi aq me shume te duan dhe jan gati per te ber cfar tju kerkosh.


po te jesh nje person i rendesishem e vertete, por jo gjithmone...

P.S. tema shume interesante...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Leila

PAVIONI I KANCEROZEVE - Aleksander Sollzhenicin

- Agronom jeni?
- Jo, teknik tokash.
- Mire, po... pse banoni atje?
Kostogllotovi kroi hunden:
- Klima e atjeshme eshte e mrekullueshme.
- Po transport a ka?
- Posi jo-o, makinat vene e vine rregullisht.
- E c'dua une atje?
Ajo e veshtroi me bisht te syrit. Ne bisede e siper, Kostogllotovit fytyra iu be edhe me e bute, edhe me simpatike.
- Ju, - ai mrroli ballin, si te vriste mendjen se c'dolli te ngrinte. - Ju s'mund ta dini Zoja se ne c'pike te globit do te jeni e lumtur a fatzeze. E kush mund te thote se e di kete gje per veten e tij?

----------


## KaLTerSi

Nje pjese nga Remark teper humoristike i librit _Tre Shoket_.
Shpresoj tju pelqeje!!!

_O Zot! I ktheva krahët vitrinës. Atë çast u përplasa me një burrë të shkurtër e të trashë. - E...-, iu shfryva gjithë inat.
- Pse s'i hapni ato sy, por më hidhni shqelma si cjap i hazdisur!- lehu trashaluci.
Unë e vështrova i shastisur.
-S'paskeni parë njerëz me sy ndonjëherë, ë ? - vazhdoi të hungëronte ai.
Unë atë prisja. - Njerëz kam parë,- i thashë,- por fuçi birre që dalin shëtitje, s'më ka zënë syri gjer tani.
Trashaluci s'priti asnjë sekondë. Erdh e u skuq e u fry si kaposh. - E dini çfarë?- shfryu. -Mbushuni në kopështin zoologjik! Xhirafa ëndërrimtare s'kanë punë nëpër rrugë.
E pashë se kisha të bëja me një gjuhëbrisk të kategorisë së lartë. Por, megjithëse po humbisja pikat, nderi duhej ruajtur.
-Shiko rrugën, shtatanik trutharë,- i thashë dhe ngrita dorën si për t'i dhënë bekimin.
Ai s'ma vari fare. - Hidhi ca beton atij trurit tënd majmun surratpastiçe!- më lehu në fytyrë.
Unë ja ktheva, duke e sharë xhuxhmaxhuxh dekadent. Ai më quajti papagall pëndërrjepur; unë atë- kufomalarës i papunë. 
Ai ma priti, këtë radhë pak më me respekt, se isha një kokëlopë e krymbur nga kanceri; unë, për t'i dhënë fund kësaj meseleje, e quajta varrezë ambulante biftekësh. 
Befas fytyra i ndërroi ngjyrë.- Varrezë biftekësh, shumë bukur!,- tha ai. - S'e kisha dëgjuar ndonjëherë. Do ta fus në repertorin tim! Pra me Kaq-....
Ai hoqi kapelen dhe ne u ndamë me respekt të madh nga njëri tjetri._

----------


## Saint-Simone

Ne nje liber qe po lexoja tregohej nje dialog interesant qe ka ngjare ne nje familje minatori ne Angli nga shekulli i kaluar:

-Nene kam ftohte. A e ndez dot soben?
-Jo mor bir, nuk kemi qymyr.
-Pse?
-Sepse babai mbeti pa pune.
-Po pse mbeti pa pune?
-Sepse ka qymyr me teprice...

*(ky eshte kapitalizmi pra...)*

----------


## ATMAN

pjese nga libri shoqeria kozmike qe po lexoj keto dite

(problemet e dites)

cdo atom i universit eshte prone e perbashket e gjithe qenjeve jetesore, dhe ky parim duhet te vendoset si linje udheheqese , dhe mbas nje njohjeje te tille nuk mundet me te lindi idea se kjo eshte nacionale dhe kjo eshte e huaj................


gjithe njerzit jane qe nga lindja e tyre qytetare te botes, cdo njeri ka te drejten te shkoje dhe te stabilizohet kudo, dhe te jetoje  si nje qenje njerzore me dinjitet, nese ndonje grup personash ose ndonje vend nuk eshte i disponueshem te pranoje kete te drejte themelore te qenjeve jetesore, atehere duhet  kuptuar qe fjalet e tyre te paqes jane vetem hile dhe mashtrime per tja hedhur te tjereve........................................



njerzimi ka te drejten te jetoje jo vetem ne kete planet te vogel, por edhe ne cdo planet tjeter, satelit, meteorit, mjegullnaje, dhe ne cdo pjese te ketij krijimi te madh , nese dikush kerkon te privoje njerzimin nga kjo e drejte e lindur , atehere njerzit duhet ta vendosin nje gje te tille me force

prabhat ranxhan sarcar

----------


## bebushe

QELLIMI JUSTIFIKON MJETIN 
marre nga :
Makiaveli

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Zoti Gawain dhe Kalorsi i Gjelbert

Gawain: "kjo eshte shenja e humbjes te lenduar qe un jam torturuar per paburrerin time/ Kjo eshte nje shenje e dalluar per besimin falso qe une tregova/ Dhe une duhet ta mbaj ne trupin time derisa te marr frymen e fundit/ Sepse nje mund te mbaj nje beme te erret pur smund te zhbej mekatin e tij"

u mundova ta perktheja ne shqip por seshte perkthyer saktesisht, disa fjale i lash meqe ne shqip duket si pa sens....

nejse teme shume interesante!

----------


## [xeni]

*ketu pata postuar diçka por e fshine
te pakten te japin arsyen...*

----------


## shigjeta

> *ketu pata postuar diçka por e fshine
> te pakten te japin arsyen...*


Postimi juaj nuk eshte fshire, por duke qene se ishte ne gjuhe te huaj eshte levizur tek Forumi Krijime ne Gjuhe te Huaj. Temen mund ta gjeni *ketu*
Pershendetje

----------


## mbreta

DORA QE PERKUND DJEPIN ESHTE AJO DORE QE RROTULOLON BOSHTIN E FATIT TE NJEREZIMIT, SEPSE AJO DHE VETEM AJO E DREJTON JETEN KAH HORIZONTET E NDRITURA OSE TE ERRETA.




kete liber e kam lexuar shume kohe me pare, por gjithmone kjo thenje e tille me ka mbetur ne koke, dhe vendosa ta shenoj ketu.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

_Marr nga_ *Perëndim zemre  Stefan Cvajg*

Fati, goditjen e fundit zemrës së njeriut nuk ia jep gjithmonë menjëherë. Ai vjen si rrjedhojë e bashkërendimit të shkaqeve të parëndësishme dhe në këtë bashkërendim shfaqet vullneti i tij i papërmbajtshëm. Prekjen e parë të lehtë të tij, ne në gjuhën tonë jo fort të qartë, e quajmë shkak dhe të habitur bëjmë krahasim ndërmjet tij dhe forcës, me të cilën ai ka vepruar më pas; por, ashtu si sëmundja, shumë kohë para se të shfaqet, bën fole në organizmin tonë, edhe fati i njeriut nuk zë fill në çastin kur shfaqet dukshëm dhe është i padiskutueshëm. Edhe ai klloçit gjatë në brendësi të qënies sonë, qarkullon në gjakun tonë para se të shfaqet jashtë. Vetënjohja tanimë është baraz me qëndresën, që thuajse kurdoherë është e kotë. 

_perkthyer nga Jorgji Doksani_

----------


## hajla

[I] E-Shkruar nga Shkrimtari- Jorgo Bllaci...kur ishte 19 vjeqar:
                    Poezi;
                    ~~~~~
         Kaq deshira ne po mbajm fshehur..
        Sa edhe vetes Trembemi ti ja themi.!
         Rrugeve te jetes si te dehur"
         Endemi dhe s'dim ku vehemi...?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
        Se do ti Qepem Qiellit kesaj note
        Per flokesh ta kap hanen e mete
        Te sillem hapsires se pa mate!"
        E te mos zbres mbi tok kurr me"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
        Gjith fushat humbi neper mjagull,
        E brengosur hena e plot ndrin.)
         Qpo me thua moj Fatlumja pjergull,
         Qe mbi gjoks te plepit shushurin.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
         Por e shtrenjta ime e larg moj pjergull..."
         Bri ne tjetri brengen s'permban dot!.
         Tret veshtrimin e dhembshur neper mjegull
         Edhe mbase fshehtas qan me lot...?

----------


## Vala_79

" Njerezit duhen te shikohen nga lart.Njerezit kujdesen per dukjen e perparme te fytyres, nganjehere edhe per te mbrapmen, por te gjitha efektet e tyre jane te llogaritura per shikues nje meter e shtatedhjete centimetra.Njerezit nuk dijne te luftojne kunder armikut me te madh te njerezimit: perspektives se shikimit nga lart. "



                                                                    "Lavirja e denje per respekt"
                                                                             Zhan Pol Sartri

----------


## [xeni]

*Me erdhi ne e-mail dhe nuk dija ku ta postoja. E perktheva shpejt e shpejt, kshu qe po pati ndonje gabim, Sorry!*


U zgjua me nje dhimbje qe e kishte nga nata me pare. Pasi hap syte me veshitresi, duke u çuar nga shtrati i hedh nje sy dhomes perreth. Mbi komedine sheh nje gote uje dhe dy aspirina, buze krevatit rrobat e pastra, te lara dhe te hekurosura. Ndersa po pine aspirinat i terheq vemendjen nje shenim mbi komedine: 
I dashur, miremengjes. Mengjesin e ke ne guzhine. Une po dal ne pazar. Nuk do vonohem. Çohet, vishet dhe shkon ne guzhine. Sheh qe I biri po hante dhe mengjesin e tij bashke me gazetat. Fillon te haje dhe nderkohe pyet te birin: 
-A di gje se çndodhi mbreme? 
-Po, mbreme kur erdhe, ishte ora tre e mengjesit. Ne fillim rrezove nje nga karriget ne koridor, volle dhe kur perplase koken ne dere nxive njerin sy.
U habit shume. 
-E athere si ka mundsi qe gjithçka eshte e paster dhe ne rregull dhe mengjesi gati? 
-Mami, pasi te terhoqi dhe te çoi ne shtrat, kur po mundohet te hiqte panollonat ti i the:  Zonje, ju lutem me lini rehat, une jam nje burre I martuar.

----------


## shigjeta

_marr nga_ *Zonjusha Perle* 

E mbase ndonje mbremje, gjate pranveres se ardhshme te mallengjyer nga nje rreze e henes qe ndrin mbi bar, ne kembet e tyre, duke shkare ne deget e pemes do t'i shtrengojne doren njeri - tjetrit per kujtimin e tere kesaj dhimbjeje te heshtur e pa sherim; e mbase ky shtrengim i shpejte i duarve do te bej qe damaret e tyre t'i pershkoj pak ajo drithme qe s'do ta kishin provuar fare, dhe do t'ju jap ketyre te ringjallurve, per nje sekond, ndjesine e vetetimte dhe hyjnore te asaj dehjeje, te asaj marrosjeje qe, me nje te dredhur u fal dashnoreve me shume lumturi nga c'mund te kene njerezit e tjere tere jetes se tyre!

_e mora perseri ne duar sot "Tregime e novela" te Gi De Mopasanit_

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

_"Me ler te vij me ty"_, ajo ju lut, poshte e me poshte prane tij pasi ai ishte duke u rrezuar perjetesisht.  _"Ashtu qofte"_, tha ai.  Floket e tij, qe ishin zjarr, u drodhen nga era e rrezimit....

*Nga "s'te premtova kurre nje kopsht me trendafila" "i never promised you a rose garden" Joanne Greenberg.*

edhe isha betuar te mos lexoja me libra depresive  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

E pastaj c'fare? Pasi ajo e ndjeu se ai ende po e veshtronte, por veshtrimi i tij kish ndryshuar.  Ai donte dicka - donte ate qe ajo gjithmone e kish pasur te veshtire t'ja jepte; donte qe ti thoshte se ajo e dashuronte. Dhe kete, jo!, ajo s'mund ta bente dot. Ai e kishte me te lehte te fliste.  Ai mund te thoshte gjera - ajo kurre s'mundej...._Nje grua e pashpirt_,- ai e quante - ajo kurre nuk i kishte thene se e dashuronte.  Por s'ish keshtu, s'ish keshtu. Ishte qe, ajo kurre s'mund ta thoshte ate qe ndjente....Duke u ngritur, ajo qendroi prane dritares pasi donte ti shmangej veshtrimit te tij, dhe pasi ju kujtua se sa i bukur eshte - deti naten! Por ajo e dinte se ai kish kthyer koken dhe po e veshtronte.  Ajo e dinte se ai po mendonte _Je me e bukur se kurre!_ dhe ajo e ndjeu veten shume te bukur. _A do te me thuash, te pakten nje here te vetme, se me dashuron?_  Ai po mendonte kete...por ajo s'mund ta bente dot; ajo s'mund ta thoshte.  Atehere, duke ditur qe ai po e shikonte, ne vend qe te thoshte dicka ajo u kthye nga ai...e veshtroi ne sy.  E ndersa po e veshtronte filloi te buzeqeshe, dhe megjithese ajo s'kish thene asnje fjale, ai e dinte, sigurisht qe ai e dinte, se ajo e dashuronte. Ai s'mund ta mohonte dot.  Duke buzeqeshur, ajo veshtroi pertej dritares dhe tha - (duke menduar me vete, asgje ne bote nuk mund ta zevendesonte kete lumturi) -_ "Po, kishe te drejte.  Do te bjere shi neser.  Ti s'mund te shkosh."_ dhe e veshtroi duke buzeqeshur, pasi ajo kish triumfuar perseri.  Ajo nuk e kishte thene, e perseri ai e dinte. 

Virginia Woolf - To the Lighthouse

----------


## ATMAN

Djali Blu

Perkthimi nga Elton Skendaj 

Martin Auer 

Larg, shumë larg prapa yjeve, gjithçka është shumë ndryshe nga këtu. Dhe më larg fare atje, gjithçka është edhe më ndryshe nga aty, ku gjithçka ëshmë më ndryshe nga këtu. Por po të fluturosh shumë larg, shumë, shumë larg në distancë, për te vendi ku gjithçka është krejtësisht ndryshe nga kudo, ndoshta atje do të jetë gati njësoj si këtu.

Ndoshta, në këtë rajon të largët, do të jetë një planet i madh sa Toka jonë, dhe ndoshta njerëz do të jetojnë në këtë planet, njerëz që duken gati njësoj si ne, përveç se ata kanë ngjyrën blu dhe mund ti palosin veshët e tyre kur nuk duan të dëgjojnë. 

E ndoshta një luftë shpërtheu në këtë planet të largët, dhe gjithata njerëz blu vdiqën. Shumë jetimë ngelën pas, dhe në rrënojat e njërës nga shtëpitë e shkatërruara nga bombat, ulej një djalë i vogël. Djali po qante se kishte humbur babanë dhe nënën e tij. I ulur, ai qau aty për një kohë të gjatë, por më pas ndaloi se i ishin mbaruar gjithë lotët që kishte. Ngriti jakën, vuri duart në xhepa, e u largua. Kur shihte gurë, i shkelmonte, e kur shihte lule, i shkelte. 

Një qen i vogël iu afrua, po e shikonte, dhe filloi të luante bishtin. Pastaj u kthye nga ana tjetër e filloi të ecte me djalin, sikur të kishte vendosur ti bënte shoqëri. 

Ik! i tha djali qenit. Duhet të ikësh. Po qëndrove me mua, do të të dua, dhe unë kurrë më sdua të dua dikë në jetën time. 

Qeni po e shikonte dhe po luante bishtin gjithë gëzim. Më pas djali gjeti një armë pranë kufomës së një ushtari. E mori armën dhe e drejtoi nga qeni. Kjo armë të vret! i tha me inat. Dhe qeni u largua me vrap. 

Do të të marr me vete! i tha djali armës. Do të jesh miku im më i ngushtë. Dhe me atë armë qëlloi një pemë të vdekur. 

Pastaj ai gjeti një motorr fluturues të hedhur në një fushë. I hipi motorrit dhe u përpoq ta niste. Motorri fluturues punonte mirë. 

Tani u bëra me një armë e motorr fluturues, tha djali. Këta do të jenë familja ime. Mund të kisha dhe një qen, por ai mund të vritet, e do te vdisja nga të qarët. 

Fluturoi rreth e rrotull me motorr deri sa pa një shtëpi nga e cila po dilte tym. Dikush po jeton aty, tha djali. I ra përqark shtëpisë dhe pa nga dritarja. Brenda ishte vetëm një grua plakë që po gatuante. 

Djali e ndaloi motorrin fluturues përpara shtëpisë, mori armën e u fut brenda. Kam një armë! i tha gruas plakë. Më jep diçka për të ngrënë! 

Eja, do të jepja diçka edhe pa armë, tha plaka. Rehatohu dhe ule armën. 

Sdua të jesh e mirë me mua! hungëriti djali. Arma ime të vret! 

Atëherë plaka i dha diçka për të ngrënë, dhe ai fluturoi tutje. 

Kështu po jetontë djali tani. Në një shtepi të braktisur, gjeti një vend ku të fshihej. Kur e merrte uri, fluturonte diku ku kishte njerëz, dhe i detyronte me armë në dorë ti jepnin për të ngrënë. 

Herë të tjera, djali fluturonte mbi fusha betejash të shkreta dhe mblidhtë pjesë nga armët, tanket dhe makinat që kishin ngelur atjë. I merrte gjithë këto pjesë të vendi ku fshihej. 

Do të ndërtoj një robot gjigand të koracuar! tha me vete. Do ta bëj tridhjetë metra të gjatë, e do të peshojë njëqind mijë ton, dhe lart në kokë do ta drejtoj une në dhomën e kontrollit. Atëherë do të kem aq fuqi sa askush smund të më prek. 

Një ditë, një vajzë erdhi te vendi ku fshihej. Djali doli jashtë me armën dhe i tha: Ik, largohu! Arma ime të vret. 

Sdua të të shqetësoj, i tha vajza. Thjesht po shoh nëse kërpudhat po rriten përsëri. 

Ik, largohu! tha djali. Sdua njeri afër meje! 

Vetëm fare je ti? pyeti vajza. 

Jo, tha djali. Kam një armë dhe një motorr fluturues. Keta janë familja ime. Dhe një ditë do të kem një robot gjigand të koracuar! 

Po nuk ke askënd pranë? 

Mund të kisha patur një qen. Por, po ta vrisnin atë, do të vdisja nga të qaret. 

As unë skam askënd, tha vajza. Duhet të rrimë bashkë. 

Sdua të rri me askënd që mund të vritet nga arma! 

Atëherë shiko e gjej dikë që smund të vritet nga arma! tha vajza dhe u largua. 

Por djali ndërtoi një robot gjigand të koracuar dhe u fut brenda. Pastaj u ul në kabinën e kontrollit në majë të kokës së robotit. Atëherë vendosi dhe e ngau robotin nëpër gjithë vendin. Njerëzit bërtitën kudo që vajti kur e panë robotin që po vinte, dhe donin të iknin me vrap. Por nuk mund ti shpëtonin robotit gjigand të koracuar. 

Djali kishte një mikrofon në kabinë, dhe gjithçka që thoshte te mikrofoni dilte si ulërimë nga goja e robotit. A ka njeri këtu që svritet dot nga arma? bërtiste roboti. Por kudo që vajti, njerëzit largoheshin me vrap, kështu që sgjeti njeri që svritej dot nga arma. 

Një ditë, ama, djali pa nga kabina e tij që dikush aty poshtë nuk po largohej me vrap, por po qëndronte dhe po i bërtiste diçka. Por djali rrinte kaq lart nga toka sa nuk e kuptoi çfarë po thoshte. 

Ndoshta është dikush që nuk vritet nga arma? mendoi djali dhe zbriti poshtë. Por aty ishte plaka që i kishte gatuar gjellën ca kohë më parë. Mos doje të më thoje gjë? e pyeti djali. 

Po tha plaka. Dëgjova për dikë që se vret arma. Thashë se doje ta dije. 

E kush na qënka ky? pyeti djali. 

Është një plak që jeton atje lart në hënë. 

Atëherë do ta kërkoj e ta gjej, tha djali, sepse nuk dua të rri me dikë që vritet nga arma. Dhe ai lëvizi një çelës dhe roboti i tij gjigand i koracuar e shndrroi veten në një raketë gjigande të koracuar dhe fluturoi për në hënë. 

Atje lart në hënë, djali kërkoi për një kohë të gjatë. Më së fundi e gjeti plakun, që po rrinte prapa një teleskopi e po shikonte poshtë te planeti blu. 

A je ti njeriu që nuk e vret dot arma? e pyeti djali plakun. 

Kështu them, tha plaku. 

E çfarë po shikon me atë teleskop? 

Po studioj njerëzit në planetin aty poshtë. 

Si thua, a mund të rri dot me ty? e pyeti djali. 

Ndoshta, tha plaku. A kam unë ndonjë gjë të veçantë? 

Po, unë sdua të rri me dikë që mund ta godasin për vdekje. Kur më vdiqën prindërit, i qava gjithë lotët që kisha. Mund të rrija me një qen, po sikur ta kishin vrarë dhe atë, do të vdisja nga të qarët. Mund të rrija edhe me një grua plakë, apo një vajzë të vogël. Por as ata nuk ishin të paprekshëm nga plumbat, dhe po të ishin vrarë, do të vdisja nga të qarët. 

Mirë, tha plaku, rri me mua atëherë. Asnjë nuk më vret dot këtu sepse nuk ka armë fare në këtë vend. 

Kjo është e vetmja arsye? pyeti djali. 

Po, kjo është, u përgjigj plaku. 

Po unë e solla armën me vete. 

Sa keq, tha plaku, tani smund të rrish me mua. Arma jote mund të më vrasë. 

Atëherë do të kthehem, tha djali. 

Po, tha plaku. 

Sa keq, tha djali. 

Të vjen keq? pyeti plaku. 

Po, tha djali, Do të doja të rrija këtu. 

Ndoshta mund ta hedhësh tutje armën tënde? tha plaku. 

Ndoshta, tha djali. 

Atëherë mund të rrije me mua këtu, tha plaku. 

Ndoshta, tha djali. E çfarë do të bëja atëherë? 

Mund të shihje me teleskop. Atëherë ndoshta do ta kuptoje se pse ata njerëz aty poshtë  janë vazhdimisht në luftë.
E përse janë në luftë? 

Epo, as unë nuk e di. Mendoj që ka të bëjë me faktin që nuk dinë shumë për njëri-tjetrin. Ka kaq shumë njerëz, e jetët e tyre janë kaq të komplikuara sa ata nuk e dinë se si veprimet e tyre ndikojnë te të tjerët. Ma merr mendja që nuk e dinë se nga vjen mishi që hanë apo ku shkon buka që pjekin. Mendoj që nuk e dinë nëse hekuri që nxjerrin nga toka e bëjnë buldozierë apo topa lufte. Ndoshta nuk e dinë se kur hanë atë mish, ka mish edhe për të tjerë. Po ta shihnin veten nga lart, ndoshta do ti kuptonin gjërat më mirë. 

Atëherë dikush duhet tua thotë këto gjëra? tha djali. 

Ndoshta, tha plaku, por unë jam shumë plak e i lodhur për këtë gjë. 

Vetëm atëherë djali e lëshoi armën që ra nëpër hapësirë, poshtë në planetin Blu, dhe u bë copë-copë. 

Por djali qëndroi për një kohë të gjatë, shumë të gjatë në hënë dhe pa me teleskop e i studioi njerëzit aty poshtë. Ndoshta një ditë do të kthehet aty poshtë dhe do tu shpjegojë njerëzve gabimet e tyre.

----------


## leci

L'Alchimista

Alchimista mori nje liber qe e kishte prure dikush nga karvani.Volumi ishte pa kopertine po ai e gjeti autorin:Oscar Wilde.Duke shfletuar librin gjeti nje histori mbi Narciso.
Alchimista e dinte historine e Narciso,nje djale i bukur qe çdo dite shkonte te shihte bukurine e vet ne nje liqen.Ishte kaq shume i humbur nga bukuria e vet qe nje dite rreshqiti dhe u mbyt.
Ne piken ku vdiq lindi nje lule qe e quajten narciso.
Po nuk ishte keshtu qe Wilde mbaronte historine.
Ai tregonte qe kur u mbyt Narciso vrapuan Oreadi-ninfat e pyllit- dhe pane liqenin te trasformuar nga ne pus me uje te embel ne nje broke me lot te kripur.
Perse qan? e pyeten ninfat
Qaj per Narciso- u pergjigj liqeni
Nuk habitemi qe qan per Narciso- thane ninfat-Ne fakt kur ne perhere e ndiqnin neper pyll,ti ishe i vetmi qe kishe mundesine te shikoje nga afer bukurine e tij.
Po Narciso ishte i bukur?-pyeti liqeni
Kush me mire se ty mund ta dije-u pergjigjen me sorprese ninfat.-Ishte ne brigjet e tua qe Narciso vinte perdite.
Liqeni ngeli per pak ne heshtje.Pastaj tha:
Une qaj per Narciso po nuk e kisha kuptuar qe ishte i bukur.Qaj per Narciso sepse ,sa here qe vinte dhe shtrihej ne brigjet e mija,mund te shikoja te reflektuar ne syte e tij bukurine time.

Sa histori e bukur-tha Alchimista.

----------

